# Supercharger Belt Slip Solution



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Here is the teaser.....


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_Here is the teaser.....










slip no more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## titeGTi (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*

dude, thats overkill, put some of this on and call it a day
















j/k btw.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (titeGTi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good..but you will have a very short charger life....thus the reason VF decided against the cogged set-up. too much belt shock to the main shaft bearings and seals.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good..but you will have a very short charger life....thus the reason VF decided against the cogged set-up. too much belt shock to the main shaft bearings and seals.


I always thought that too much load from over tightening belts caused the death of bearings. Thats one of the reasons I decided to go cogged. And the regular death of waterpumps and PS pumps from over loading the belt.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*

Ran the car last night, setup runs well.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_I always thought that too much load from over tightening belts caused the death of bearings. Thats one of the reasons I decided to go cogged.
 I've wondered about that too, I would think belt life would be much longer w/ cogged as well. 
What size belt are you using? width/length.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (vonfulk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vonfulk* »_ I've wondered about that too, I would think belt life would be much longer w/ cogged as well. 
What size belt are you using? width/length.

length is confidential, width is 30mm.
2 Reasons I went with this setup. 
1. Longer bearing and belt life
2. No slip=higher hp capable



_Modified by DeckManDubs at 8:52 PM 5-24-2007_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
length is confidential, width is 30mm.
2 Reasons I went with this setup. 
1. Longer bearing and belt life
2. No slip=higher hp capable

3. It's fuggin' pimp.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (secondgen)*

Be sure to let everyone know long that belt lasts.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Be sure to let everyone know long that belt lasts.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (vwaddict53)*

get a video clip of this soon, I bet it screams like a banshee


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (VRClownCar)*

yea thats cool...people tried doin this for quite some time with no success...glad to see someone finally did it and finished it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ezikel (May 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed















I hope we can get an update later on regarding bearing life when you have a season on the engine. I have Corky Bell's book "Supercharged!" where he claims that cogged belts will shorten bearing life.


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Ezikel)*

Plans on duplicating this setup?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (need a vdub)*


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

that thing is loud


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

That is loud for a V-9







How muchboost?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_That is loud for a V-9







How muchboost? 

6-12ish, not sure yet what it is going to peak. I will know in a week.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
6-12ish, not sure yet what it is going to peak. I will know in a week.









thats a waste.....all that work for what i can hit without all that, hit some real numbers 20+.....now im sad.....


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_
thats a waste.....all that work for what i can hit without all that, hit some real numbers 20+.....now im sad.....

After the AKA Rally, I plan on IC and 20psi and water meth.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

ok then im ok again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_ok then im ok again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good, dont want anyone sad


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

Very cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

seriously though 10k$ for a set?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_seriously though 10k$ for a set?

















testing for 10k miles


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
After the AKA Rally, I plan on IC and *20psi* and water meth. 

- V9 transmissions (helical gear sets) start self-destructing at ~ 15psi+.
- V9's have almost NO longevity above 15+ due to design flaws
- add to the above, the cogged set-up and you have seveal issues to be concerned about.
why do you think it's taken almost 1 year of R&D and having to drop the V9 for V1 for high boost levels, VF is well aware of what you soon will be.
I'm not trying to be an ass, just providing you FACT on high-boost and V9 chargers, by the company that has MORE time and experience (over 12 years) in S/Cing the VR6 motor.
Good Luck.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
- V9 transmissions (helical gear sets) start self-destructing at ~ 15psi+.
- V9's have almost NO longevity above 15+ due to design flaws
- add to the above, the cogged set-up and you have seveal issues to be concerned about.
why do you think it's taken almost 1 year of R&D and having to drop the V9 for V1 for high boost levels, VF is well aware of what you soon will be.
I'm not trying to be an ass, just providing you FACT on high-boost and V9 chargers, by the company that has MORE time and experience (over 12 years) in S/Cing the VR6 motor.
Good Luck.

Yea, I have been planning on going to a V1 after reading up on all the v9's blowing up, that should happen about the same time as the big jump in psi. V9 is going to be used on another car next summer.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
- V9 transmissions (helical gear sets) start self-destructing at ~ 15psi+.
- V9's have almost NO longevity above 15+ due to design flaws
- add to the above, the cogged set-up and you have seveal issues to be concerned about.
why do you think it's taken almost 1 year of R&D and having to drop the V9 for V1 for high boost levels, VF is well aware of what you soon will be.
I'm not trying to be an ass, just providing you FACT on high-boost and V9 chargers, by the company that has MORE time and experience (over 12 years) in S/Cing the VR6 motor.
Good Luck.

This is something Noah and I have taken on with our own funding. Now I'm not doubting the fact that the v9 has its limitations, but I'd rather find out on my own with our own testing. I don't think Noah is concerned about blowing up a v9 in the name of R&D. Even if this setup proves to produce a solid 12psi without beltslip and _crazy_ tensioning I'd say its proven itself valuable.
At some point in the future I imagine the car will be seeing a v1, but in the meantime lets see what we come up with. I mean after all this thread wasn't intended to start a war, but rather to test a cogged setup.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_ I mean after all this thread wasn't intended to start a war, but rather to test a cogged setup.









agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my intent was NOT to start a war, but to provide valuable information and real-world experience.
I am hoping the best for you and your project.....ANY good running S/C'd VR6 is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my intent was NOT to start a war, but to provide valuable information and real-world experience.
I am hoping the best for you and your project.....ANY good running S/C'd VR6 is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I appreciate your feed back very much, information is always key in development.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

I remember when they used to talk about how bad azz the V9 is/was. And now after 12 years of nick being "jesus of blowers" he has come back to reality. when nick was first getting started in america, He said he was going to use the V9, I asked why not the V1/V2 ?
He replied that there were numerous "technical" reasons. But was basically saying the V9 was hands down better.











_Modified by herbehop at 2:43 AM 6-21-2007_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*








nice. I NEVER said the V9 was better than the V1/V2. GO BACK AND READ.
I have always said the V9 was used by VF becuase of fittment issues in the MKIV chassis; which have now been addressed. please feel free to quote me.

Grow up and deal with life. 


_Modified by herbehop at 2:44 AM 6-21-2007_


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_







nice. I NEVER said the V9 was better than the V1/V2. GO BACK AND READ.
I have always said the V9 was used by VF because of fittment issues in the MKIV chassis; which have now been addressed. please feel free to quote me.

Grow up and deal with life. 

But you have spewed you vf is better b.s. every chance you get. If I ever saw a "which charger should I get" thread, It was a sure bet you would be there singing the merits of VF. Now we know that just like vf's competitors, they too have faults/issues. Not the be all end all kit anymore, huh?
Good luck deckman, hope it works out for ya !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
- V9 transmissions (helical gear sets) start self-destructing at ~ 15psi+.
- V9's have almost NO longevity above 15+ due to design flaws
- add to the above, the cogged set-up and you have seveal issues to be concerned about.
why do you think it's taken almost 1 year of R&D and having to drop the V9 for V1 for high boost levels, VF is well aware of what you soon will be.
I'm not trying to be an ass, just providing you FACT on high-boost and V9 chargers, by the company that has MORE time and experience (over 12 years) in S/Cing the VR6 motor.
Good Luck.

Not to stir the pot here, but if VF is so knowledgable, why did they use th V9 in the first place instead of the v1/v2?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (big bentley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big bentley* »_
Not to stir the pot here, but if VF is so knowledgable, why did they use th V9 in the first place instead of the v1/v2?

EXACTLY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Especially when others had already proved the V1/V2 to be a good size for vr6's.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (big bentley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big bentley* »_
Not to stir the pot here, but if VF is so knowledgable, why did they use th V9 in the first place instead of the v1/v2?

did ANYONE read what I posted.















the V9 is physically smaller than the V1/V2. the space along the rail between the engine and fender does not EASILY allow fitment of the V1/V2. that is/was the primary reason, in addition to the original kit design and output. technically the V9 is designed for up to 600hp, but after extensive testing both Vortech seems to be backing down on this. the VF kits were designed to fit both MKIII and MKIV cars, but the MKIV's have less room, and thus a single charger unit was used to design ALL their kits based upon the above scope.
VF is NOT at fault, as they did NOT design any Vortech charger. They went with a designed unit to fit there kit scope of fitment and output. The charger (again not designed nor built by VF) has been found NOT to meet the HP of the stage III/IV kits for the 24V/12V respectively.
fitment of the V1 does and will require some cutting, something Nik was not originally intending to do in his quest for "factory fit" quality. sometimes you need to modify your plans.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Let's play nice here.



















































Enough smiley's to get everybody happy again?
Be nice guys. 
With much love,


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Let's play nice here.



















































Enough smiley's to get everybody happy again?
Be nice guys. 
With much love,


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're welcome. But it's a request for EVERYBODY to be nice.








I guess what we should do is just keep this thread on topic to it's original idea - which was a "Supercharger Belt-Slip Solution". 
Let's argue the pro's and con's of a cogged setup and leave it at that.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I don't understand how a cogged belt steup could cause early bearing failure.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I don't understand how a cogged belt steup could cause early bearing failure.









simply put, it's harmonics. the hamonics of the cogged design are substantially different than those of a ribbed/slotted belt. the cog design also doesn't allow any slip under both deccel and accel conditions....all of this is pretty hard on the main shaft and seals in the thrust directions.
the belt slip minimizes the additional thrust and realted harmonics.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
simply put, it's harmonics. the hamonics of the cogged design are substantially different than those of a ribbed/slotted belt. the cog design also doesn't allow any slip under both deccel and accel conditions....all of this is pretty hard on the main shaft and seals in the thrust directions.
the belt slip minimizes the additional thrust and realted harmonics.

Now what I have seen is failure of bearings from over loading the serp belt to attempt to eliminate the slip. I lost a waterpump, and when it rains I have noticed that the belt is more prone to slipping with the moisture. Now with a cogged setup the goal is to run stock tension to prevent overloading on the bearings, I have seen this many times with machines where the spindle bearings let go because of an over tightned belt. Not to mention the uneaven shaft wear from the overloaded bearings.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

true, the cogged setup allow your to run LESS overall belt tension, which will help to not over-stress the other accessory drive items bearings.
but the use of the cogged belt, as was stated above not induces harmonics and thrust on the device shafts that a std belt does not.....you are trading 1 evil for another.
I hope that it does work for you, and for an extended period; but from the info/data that VF and Vortech have collected, I don't think it will.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_true, the cogged setup allow your to run LESS overall belt tension, which will help to not over-stress the other accessory drive items bearings.
but the use of the cogged belt, as was stated above not induces harmonics and thrust on the device shafts that a std belt does not.....you are trading 1 evil for another.
I hope that it does work for you, and for an extended period; but from the info/data that VF and Vortech have collected, I don't think it will.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif " Cog pulleys must only be used with applications that employ H/D superchargers and Vortech Race Bypass Valves "that is off of vortech's site. I called them and they said that you can run a cogged belt setup on some of their s/c but they would all be too big for a vr6


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_true, the cogged setup allow your to run LESS overall belt tension, which will help to not over-stress the other accessory drive items bearings.
but the use of the cogged belt, as was stated above not induces harmonics and thrust on the device shafts that a std belt does not.....you are trading 1 evil for another.
I hope that it does work for you, and for an extended period; but from the info/data that VF and Vortech have collected, I don't think it will.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We will see how it pans out.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
We will see how it pans out.

Make sure you post back up on this thread about any good OR bad stuff that may occur. For example, if you have failure we would like to know about it (helps for the future)....
Not that often do people post up their failures....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Make sure you post back up on this thread about any good OR bad stuff that may occur. For example, if you have failure we would like to know about it (helps for the future)....
Not that often do people post up their failures....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dont worry, if it does fail, everyone will know with in 24hours


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif " Cog pulleys must only be used with applications that employ H/D superchargers and Vortech Race Bypass Valves "that is off of vortech's site. I called them and they said that you can run a cogged belt setup on some of their s/c but they would all be too big for a vr6









interesting . . before VF switched over to the vortec supercharger, back when they were z-engineering. they were having problems with pre-mature failure do to overtensioning of the belts to cure belt slip, the "upgrade" and fix to that was to send the charger out and have them install a cogged belt setup








here is a picture of a Procharger setup running a cogged belt. this is one of their smaller superchargers (installed on a Nissan/infinity), designed for street use def. not a "track only" charger. I doubt they would design/release anything that wouldn't last.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_
interesting . . before VF switched over to the vortec supercharger, back when they were z-engineering. they were having problems with pre-mature failure do to overtensioning of the belts to cure belt slip, the "upgrade" and fix to that was to send the charger out and have them install a cogged belt setup








here is a picture of a Procharger setup running a cogged belt. this is one of their smaller superchargers (installed on a Nissan/infinity), designed for street use def. not a "track only" charger. I doubt they would design/release anything that wouldn't last. 






























I figured with the Z Engineering setups, that they were over looked as they did not have that "factory look." I rember the cogged pulleys on the Z engineering chargers. If the bearings start to let go on my V9, then I have some more upgrades for the charger it self.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_I hope that it does work for you, and for an extended period; but from the info/data that VF and Vortech have collected, I don't think it will.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did they ever publish the results of their testing? If so I'd be interested to take a look..


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (websaabn)*

so, I did a little more digging and found something interesting on the Vortec website "Vortech Cog Style Supercharger Pulleys for 1997-2004 Corvette,* Nissan 350Z or Infiniti G35* are machined from 6061 T-6, hard anodized aluminum with the proper profile to maximize surface contact area for precise fit. Each pulley is built to SAE standards. *Cog pulleys must only be used with applications that employ H/D superchargers and Vortech Race Bypass Valves*." 
which is probably where you found it. BUT, if you look around their website a little more, you can find the kit for the 350Z and Infinity G35, and guess what, they use the V-2 charger. C2 offers a supercharger setup with the choice of a V-1 or V-2 charger for the VR6. just something to think about


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_so, I did a little more digging and found something interesting on the Vortec website "Vortech Cog Style Supercharger Pulleys for 1997-2004 Corvette,* Nissan 350Z or Infiniti G35* are machined from 6061 T-6, hard anodized aluminum with the proper profile to maximize surface contact area for precise fit. Each pulley is built to SAE standards. *Cog pulleys must only be used with applications that employ H/D superchargers and Vortech Race Bypass Valves*." 
which is probably where you found it. BUT, if you look around their website a little more, you can find the kit for the 350Z and Infinity G35, and guess what, they use the V-2 charger. C2 offers a supercharger setup with the choice of a V-1 or V-2 charger for the VR6. just something to think about











yea, i called them and they told me that the v2sq s trim was not a god one to run a cogged belt setup. I dont know about the other trim


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_

yea, i called them and they told me that the v2sq s trim was not a god one to run a cogged belt setup. I dont know about the other trim

interesting, isn't the only difference between the "normal" trim and the "sq", is the normal trim has straight cut gears, where the others are not so they don't make as much noise?


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*

all v2 are SQ but their are still 3 different trims, s trim, e trim, and sc trim like they use on the nissan kits


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (websaabn)*

Is belt slip a major problem for vortech kits? Over the years I have heard the z-engineering guys complain about it as well as some vortech guys more recently. I have a single pulley tensioner and a ZR3 z-engineering kit and have 0 belt slip. The car makes 10psi at 6800rpms. The blower has been on the car for about 4 years and have had NO issues with the charger. So I'm at a loss here. It's seems like not all vortech guys have this problem and I thought there was a dual idler pulley they was brought out (through C2?) which removed this problem? The cogged pulley stuff seems cool, but it also seems like a bit of overkill for something less than say 12-15lbs of boost. I can't be the only one with a basic charger setup and little to no belt slip.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_Is belt slip a major problem for vortech kits? Over the years I have heard the z-engineering guys complain about it as well as some vortech guys more recently. I have a single pulley tensioner and a ZR3 z-engineering kit and have 0 belt slip. The car makes 10psi at 6800rpms. The blower has been on the car for about 4 years and have had NO issues with the charger. So I'm at a loss here. It's seems like not all vortech guys have this problem and I thought there was a dual idler pulley they was brought out (through C2?) which removed this problem? The cogged pulley stuff seems cool, but it also seems like a bit of overkill for something less than say 12-15lbs of boost. I can't be the only one with a basic charger setup and little to no belt slip. 

I found belt slip was very common on moist humid days, as well as cold nights. I previously had an idler setup but would notice belt slip when revving the engine up fast or when at 4000rpms and then going to WOT there would be a slight delay as you could hear the belt slip. I checked my belt once a week to ensure that it was tight, but not too tight where it would wipe out the water pump and power steering pump. In the first 500 miles of putting the setup on the car it wiped out a water pump as it was too tight, so I replaced that and found a nice tension point. After I pulled the engine this year I checked the bearings in the tensioner and found that they were done due to not being able to take the abuse. So they lasted 20k. My goal is to be able to provide the power without slipping when shifting and changing rpms very fast for race like driving, and also to prevent premature failure of the charger bearings, alt, ps, and wp from over tightening of the drive belt.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

So when you say "wiped out the water and power steering pump", are you referring to actual physical damage to the pumps themselves or say damage to the pulley or rubber seals. 
The reason I ask is because after about 3 years of having the blower on the car without ever touching belt tension I noticed a couple of things. The car developed a coolant leak from the main pump. When I took the old pump out, it spun nicely and the fins were intact. My guess is that the rubber seal took a dump. After I replaced the pump with a metall finned version, since I was already there, as well as the pulley, about 6 months later the pulley exploded! It literally unraveled and killed my belt. I didn't think I was any tighter than I was for the previous 3 years and never had that problem with the original pulley. So I found a new belt after lots of searching and drove around. At this point, I noticed belt slip after about 3 months of driving. So I tightened it up and no slip. Now I have no clue if I am too tight or not as I don't have an indicator. I have driven it for the last few months and about 1000 miles and no problems have arisen.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

Bearings on the water pump went, and seals on power steering pumps. The bearings on the idler are all done from too much load, as the VF supplied idler bearings are not up to the task.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

So, I just finished the car and took it out for a drive, power is insane, I saw 8.5 @ 6800 rpms, pulls so fast its crazy, I should have some footage up by monday.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_So, I just finished the car and took it out for a drive, power is insane, I saw 8.5 @ 6800 rpms, pulls so fast its crazy, I should have some footage up by monday.


need a lot more boost......come on now....get a vid up of 18+ at 6800.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_So, I just finished the car and took it out for a drive, power is insane, I saw 8.5 @ 6800 rpms, pulls so fast its crazy, I should have some footage up by monday.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to DeckMan for being willing to kill a blower in search of a cure. I'm not sure anyone has ever killed one as a direct result of a cogged setup, so it may last longer than many are anticipating. With that said, I can see the posibility of the increased shaft shock, and would assume that a v-1 would be the best candidate due to the straight cut gears. A good bypass valve should help lessen the decel damage though, and please keep us posted. 
I would also like to say that there is another advantage to the v-9 which is the gearing. The same thing that prevents it from making the big #'s @ redline, is what makes it a blast to drive in the lower rpm range. It makes boost faster, is more responsive, and takes less power to spin. I own a v-1, so don't think i'm defending my stuff here.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaCorradoKid* »_ It makes boost faster, is more responsive, and takes less power to spin. I own a v-1, so don't think i'm defending my stuff here.









isn't it sad you have to defend your position???? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

bump for some video coverage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RupertX (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

thats how mine sounded right before the bearing let loose.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (RupertX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RupertX* »_thats how mine sounded right before the bearing let loose. 

It whined???? Car had not been run in 4 months, of course it is loud as it needed to warm up to operation temp. Mine has been loud from day 1 for the record. I checked the shaft for play and ease of spin and everything was like it was when I bought the setup off VF new. The setup has 20k+ on it and oil changes every 2500 miles. Oil pressure is normal and the charger has the same pitch when you hold a screwdriver to it as it has since break in. I noticed in your previous threads that VF mentioned something about oil levels, I am not sure if you are familiar with it but the V9 has a "forced air pressure oil cycle" that pushes the oil back out of the charger to insure that it gets plenty of fresh oil and that the hot oil is returned but at a faster rate than gravity feed.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (RupertX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RupertX* »_thats how mine sounded right before the bearing let loose. 

do you know what caused the bearing failure? and how many miles were on it? the added noise was probably partly because of the cogged belt too







probably not noise being made by the bearings


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*

I realy want a cogged setup


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_
do you know what caused the bearing failure? and how many miles were on it? the added noise was probably partly because of the cogged belt too







probably not noise being made by the bearings 

The belt does make more noise. Mostly it comes from when the teeth make contact with the power steering pulley.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

monday bump for some video footage ?


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

how much for the set up


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re:  (VRClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_monday bump for some video footage ?









We ended up not taking the Corrado to the track Saturday, therefore we didn't get any footage. However, tomorrow or thursday night I'll be heading up to Noah's and we'll get some.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed (kingowe)*

keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VRClownCar at 2:07 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed (VRClownCar)*

Vids will be uploaded tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed (DeckManDubs)*

Last Fall Stage 1
http://s159.photobucket.com/al...2.flv
Stage 2 Cogged
http://s24.photobucket.com/alb...e.flv
http://s24.photobucket.com/alb...g.flv
_Modified by DeckManDubs at 11:13 PM 6-14-2007_


_Modified by DeckManDubs at 11:38 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed (DeckManDubs)*

From the outside:
http://s159.photobucket.com/al...0.flv


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed (MeCarTay)*

man that thing sounds great


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed (VRClownCar)*








that sounds nice


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed (websaabn)*

Rolled over the 1k mark today on the setup.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_Rolled over the 1k mark today on the setup.

and lets hope for another 99k


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed (VRClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_
and lets hope for another 99k










Thats what I am talking about.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed (DeckManDubs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats!! 
make sure to keep us posted as to how things go over time.


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Neuspeed (LSinLV)*

WOW!!! 

And I just saw this. This is some good stuff right here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed (DMmagazine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMmagazine* »_WOW!!! 

And I just saw this. This is some good stuff right here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks


----------



## Not Boosted SLC (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
I remember when they used to talk about how bad azz the V9 is/was. And now after 12 years of nick being "jesus of blowers" he has come back to reality. when nick was first getting started in america, He said he was going to use the V9, I asked why not the V1/V2 ?
He replied that there were numerous "technical" reasons. But was basically saying the V9 was hands down better.










I had a V9 on a VF kit and now i have a AMS stage2 kit with a V1,I think the V1 is way better and spools faster and makes more boost more effectivly.


_Modified by herbehop at 2:44 AM 6-21-2007_


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Not Boosted SLC)*

The local State Police say they can hear it from down the road with their windows up. Therefore qualifys as "Noise Pollution". Damn..
So Noah and I will be taking it up to the track this Saturday and then down to KTR to get some numbers, so stay tuned gentlemen.










_Modified by MeCarTay at 4:47 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_The local State Police say they can hear it from down the road with their windows up. Therefore qualifys as "Noise Pollution". Damn.















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_The local State Police say they can hear it from down the road with their windows up. Therefore qualifys as "Noise Pollution". Damn..
So Noah and I will be taking it up to the track this Saturday and then down to KTR to get some numbers, so stay tuned gentlemen.









_Modified by MeCarTay at 4:47 PM 6-21-2007_

yeah but its not the exhaust


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_
yeah but its not the exhaust









Thats the best part, no more exhaust tickets.


----------



## compleckz (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

i never got hassled with the lysholm, so i'd be surprised if you got nabbed just for the belt noise


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (compleckz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *compleckz* »_i never got hassled with the lysholm, so i'd be surprised if you got nabbed just for the belt noise

It was Chicopee, he prolly had nothing else to do at the moment and wanted to see what type of car was making all the noise.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

So when ya going to re-dyno it? I wanna know what it's REALLY making.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_So when ya going to re-dyno it? I wanna know what it's REALLY making.









I am going to Tony @ EPL after I get back from the Rally. Then we will see some real #'s


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

That's far to long of a wait.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_That's far to long of a wait.









should be about 260's-270's


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

Nearing 3k miles on the setup with no problems thus far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

5 days till the Rally


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_5 days till the Rally

What happened?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

It looked GREAT when I saw it when he stopped her in Vegas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Noah, hoping you did well in the Rally!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_It looked GREAT when I saw it when he stopped her in Vegas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Noah, hoping you did well in the Rally!









Finished the Rally and safely made it back home. The Corrado sits in the garage waiting for some cleaning. So the setup now has 11,000 miles on it and it runs super. 7/24/07


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

why is the belt length classified?


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

what is your whp and your psi?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (spooln6)*

whp- unknown, 
psi- 8.5psi


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

wow you paid alot. 
https://shop.verdictmotorsport...Id=13


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_wow you paid alot. 
https://shop.verdictmotorsport...Id=13


_" We require all installs to be performed in house to ensure that the pulleys and shims are installed properly"_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

I don't understand what's so funny?


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

Id like to see how long the belt would last at 16psi?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (SilverTrek12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTrek12v* »_Id like to see how long the belt would last at 16psi?









I'd put money on longer than a serpentine one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
I'd put money on longer than a serpentine one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We'll find out soon enough


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (secondgen)*

My serpentine belt is holding up at 16-17psi (custom pulleys),but I have some slip in 1st gear









_Modified by SilverTrek12v at 11:11 PM 7-31-2007_


_Modified by SilverTrek12v at 11:15 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (SilverTrek12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTrek12v* »_My serpentine belt is holding up at 16-17psi (custom pulleys),but I have some slip in 1st gear









Must be super wide or really tight, no?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

the cogged set up is nice but the price isnt. 
i dont totally see what justifys the price of 3 pulleys, 2 brackets for the charger and one for the block, at 2000 bucks. 
i work at a printing place and the gears on the sides of the machine use the same width pulley as he used but with square teeth belts instead of half mooned. 
being a machinist in the wrong field of work, i know it wouldnt take much to make the pulleys, its making the S/C brackets.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_being a machinist in the wrong field of work, i know it wouldnt take much to make the pulleys, its making the S/C brackets. 

Talk is cheap....
I paid a deposit on 7 (read 7...) machinist to get me 1 (read 1 as in uno) pulley made and after 1 (yes 1) year of back and forth emails,constant nagging and haggling I finally gave up.
Apparantly the tools required to make the gears are:
* expensive
* hard to find
* not worth the hassle
So if infact you do find a shop that is willing to make the gears,then the cost to make a set is through the roof.I have been talking with Decker on considering the original group buy people for the VR6 SC gears but nothing has been put in concrete as yet.
I still have all the files in solid work required to make this happen though.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

the gears themselves are pre-fabbed. you just need to know where to look. 
i wouldnt have thought twice about them til i saw the little weld spots that hold on the belt gaurd. the ones at work use exactly the same method. 
ill take my camera into work and snap some shots tomorrow night. 
besides getting the pulleys, you make simple spacers and weld them into the pulley (after you machine both so its a tight fit and things are square to one another), some tig welding later and you got pulleys. 
the T bracket is dead simple to make cause it just holds an idler pulley, so you can make it a little different, as long as its got a pulley that rides on the belt. 
the belt itself on his set-up looks dead nuts the same as a V6 30v timing belt. 
i assume tension is still made through the same bolt you use on the charger. 
im not trying to say this could be cheaply made but its what your resources are open to. ill ask the boss at work how the pulley are held on (if they have a key way) cause normally when stuff breaks, the belt looses teeth before the machine will stop.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_the cogged set up is nice but the price isnt. 
i dont totally see what justifys the price of 3 pulleys, 2 brackets for the charger and one for the block, at 2000 bucks.

Now you can’t honestly say that anything new to a market that has a reasonable amount of demand warrants a small price tag. I feel that the current retail is more then reasonable when you take into account all the R&D time that went into making a _working_ setup. Its not as simple as putting together a pulley set, that’s for sure. 
Included in the purchase price is the labor for the install. This is a huge factor and involves pulling the front end and aligning the pulleys to a .001 of an inch. This in turn eliminates any question about excessive wear on the engine accessories. The car is then reassembled and driven to ensure everything is 100% before the customer takes delivery.
Believe it or not our initial intentions were actually to see if running a cogged setup would warrant any long term problems (most of which turned out to be hearsay. Only after driving cross country with the car and seeing just how reliable this setup really is did we decide to make additional kits. Cheers











_Modified by MeCarTay at 2:57 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

if they were cheaper i would be all for it, and also i would not let a shop tuch my car.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

i understand the R&D time has to be pretty long. 
right now 2 grand isnt looking half bad seeing how i cant get a belt to stay on the charger when everything is aligned all but dead on. im short of pulling it from the car so i can run a real straight edge and measure off that. 
i think the middle tensioner where the A/C goes is playing a good role in keeping the belt tensioned and on track and regular serp belts need it but many of us take it off and run the charger with no pulley and thats our main issues. 


_Modified by punk rock kiel at 11:52 AM 8-1-2007_


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_if they were cheaper i would be all for it, and also i would not let a shop tuch my car.









In time things might change, but as of right now I don't want to see people installing these wrong and then having to deal with "Oh noes.. I just blew up my charger because I had Steevie Wonder shim my pulleys for me" (Just an example).


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_
In time things might change, but as of right now I don't want to see people installing these wrong and then having to deal with "Oh noes.. I just blew up my charger because I had Steevie Wonder shim my pulleys for me" (Just an example).
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let me know if you change it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (websaabn)*

stevie wonder. hahahaha. 
im not saying you cant do it but its gotta be a little hard to get it within .001 with the motor in the car. 
outside the car and a CMM would make it a breeze. since it can check alignment and if they are flat/cocked. 
care if i post them pictures of the gears i took from work??? since its your post and i dont wanna hijack it.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_stevie wonder. hahahaha. 
im not saying you cant do it but its gotta be a little hard to get it within .001 with the motor in the car. 
outside the car and a CMM would make it a breeze. since it can check alignment and if they are flat/cocked. 
care if i post them pictures of the gears i took from work??? since its your post and i dont wanna hijack it. 

yea the .001 would be hard, the only way it could be done on my car is to pull the motor







but I guess that is what i get for putting a s/c vr6 in a mk1 cabriolet


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

^ that must be fast. any timeslips?


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaCorradoKid* »_^ that must be fast. any timeslips?

no good ones yet, dont have a diff my best now was a 9.2, most passes were between 9.7-9.9







in the 8th with a 2.78 60 foot spinning 1st, part of 2nd and breaking lose in third at the top of the track. running drag radials at 12 psi, launching at 1500 rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it will run my friends mk4 vrt down when he is on 15 psi and me on 8







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2ECQGV0oug sorry, not tring to thread jack


_Modified by websaabn at 10:52 AM 8-2-2007_


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_
no good ones yet, dont have a diff my best now was a 9.2, most passes were between 9.7-9.9







in the 8th with a 2.78 60 foot spinning 1st, part of 2nd and breaking lose in third at the top of the track. running drag radials at 12 psi, launching at 1500 rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it will run my friends mk4 vrt down when he is on 15 psi and me on 8







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2ECQGV0oug sorry, not tring to thread jack

_Modified by websaabn at 10:52 AM 8-2-2007_


You have a pm


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (websaabn)*

Just a quick update.. Setup is nearing 16k miles with no problems other than the waterpump acting up at H2O. It didn't let go, but was starting to make noise and Noah decided it was best to swap it out just incase it let go during his 7 hour drive back to Massachusetts. We're working on getting the car down to EPL next week to get some numbers with the new pulley. We've also got two customers sending us their V1/V2 cars, so production for the V1 and V2 kits will begin mid November. Stay tuned.. 












_Modified by MeCarTay at 8:17 AM 10-21-2007_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_Just a quick update.. Setup is nearing 16k miles with no problems other than the waterpump acting up at H2O. It didn't let go, but was starting to make noise and Noah decided it was best to swap it out just incase it let go during his 7 hour drive back to Massachusetts. We're working on getting the car down to EPL next week to get some numbers with the new pulley. We've also got two customers sending us their V1/V2 cars, so production for the V1 and V2 kits will begin mid November. Stay tuned.. 








_Modified by MeCarTay at 8:17 AM 10-21-2007_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...and it looks like what I said before about VW owners being cheap is correct.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

v1 setups would be nice...id jump on a set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any ideas what type of boost you plan on making? i see 12psi now, id like to stay around that if its possible with the cogged setup.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_v1 setups would be nice...id jump on a set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any ideas what type of boost you plan on making? i see 12psi now, id like to stay around that if its possible with the cogged setup.


Why would you go through the effort and $$ to only run 12psi.
You would be much better served getting a custom tune.
At only 12psi you shouldn't be having any belt issues and if you did I'd much rather replace a $20 belt rather than what I'd have to expect is a $70+
And lets not forget that S trims unless Marine or Race trim are not approved for Cog belt use by Vortech. This could cause issues later if repairs were ever needed.


_Modified by J.Q. Public at 2:38 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_

Why would you go through the effort and $$ to only run 12psi.
You would be much better served getting a custom tune.
At only 12psi you shouldn't be having any belt issues and if you did I'd much rather replace a $20 belt rather than what I'd have to expect is a $70+
And lets not forget that S trims unless Marine or Race trim are not approved for Cog belt use by Vortech. This could cause issues later if repairs were ever needed.

_Modified by J.Q. Public at 2:38 PM 10-22-2007_

some people dont wanna do a low compression headgasket or build thier motor to be a monster. stock motor can handle up to 17psi but thats not written in stone anywhere, just tested by few. 
and its not replacing a 20 dollar belt, if its still going to slip, then its going to slip with a new 20 dollar belt. 
if a V9 held up to a cogged set up and that charger isnt ment for serious abuse, then im sure a v-1/2 can handle it cause its alot better tension on charger (as to some of them arent heavy duty with heavy duty thrust bearings)


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*

if he can set something up to see 17-20psi, lets get it done. i have no issue going for more with a custom tune either, or standalone. from what ive seen though, not many people have gone for any high boost levels on cogged setups unless they are all out race cars...forget the vortex at the moment. 
if 17+ is possible, lets get it done, so i can find out what it will do - daily driven
btw - about the race/marine thing, it never crossed my mind.


_Modified by -THROTTLE- at 3:03 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_
some people dont wanna do a low compression headgasket or build thier motor to be a monster. stock motor can handle up to 17psi but thats not written in stone anywhere, just tested by few. 
and its not replacing a 20 dollar belt, if its still going to slip, then its going to slip with a new 20 dollar belt. 
if a V9 held up to a cogged set up and that charger isnt ment for serious abuse, then im sure a v-1/2 can handle it cause its alot better tension on charger (as to some of them arent heavy duty with heavy duty thrust bearings)


You missed my point entirely. If you are only going for 12psi there is no need for Cogged anything. Standard 6 rib belt will run 12 psi day in day out track event after track event. 
I know from personal experience. I ran a v1 at 12lbs for a year and 30k miles. Also took it to the track and ran multiple 13.3's on street tires. 

_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_if he can set something up to see 17-20psi, lets get it done. i have no issue going for more with a custom tune either, or standalone. from what ive seen though, not many people have gone for any high boost levels on cogged setups unless they are all out race cars...forget the vortex at the moment. 
if 17+ is possible, lets get it done, so i can find out what it will do - daily driven
btw - about the race/marine thing, it never crossed my mind.

_Modified by -THROTTLE- at 3:03 PM 10-22-2007_

I am forgetting the vortex when I comment on threads like these. I am speaking from real world experience when I say there is no need for cogged when it comes to running the kind of boost this thread is discussing.
14 psi on a regular 6 rib belt works just fine. All it takes is some decent pulley alignment, a good high quality 2.87 pulley and a good belt. I ran one for a few months before I ended up selling the car. 
As far as the race/marine comment, the OP has proven that it's not a requirement to run them but I will reiterate Vortech DOES NOT endorse cogged pullies on regular s trim chargers. Again, not saying it can't be done, just saying I wouldn't do it, especially when you are going against the recommendation of the manufacturer.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...and it looks like what I said before about VW owners being cheap is correct.









Yep, well so it goes right.


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

...and VW doesn't recommend anything aftermarket either.








As far as real world belt slip, I have it!. I am running a V1, C2 setup. I had a 2.87 pulley, it yielded 8lbs at most & still slipped some. 
I currently have the 2.5"/15lb pulley. I occasionally see 11lbs. at most, but see slip more often. I have the dual idler, I have the belts aligned, I dont get uneven belt wear. 
I am currently running a GY 7 rib belt (cut from 8), it slips less, but still slips. I have tried Continental (the best IMO), Dayco (complete garbage) & now GoodYear, (nice but stretched quite a bit after break in).
So, the need for 'real world' cogged pulleys will be decided by the owners, not a "vortex" forum. 
As far as costs, custom anything is always more & dont forget these are not mass produced (only in MAss







). the SC market is dwindling all the time, a lot of ppl. dont even have the dual idler that C2 no longer has/makes and it doesn't look like anyone else does either. What other good options exist? 
Some of the 'current pulleys' being offered for Vortech kits have super sharp ribs, only adding the belt wear/slice-through problem when over-tightening to achieve less slip. 
People have been begging for these for years, now someone has made & test proven a setup & people only seem to complain... now thats the vortex for ya. Never satisfied, living a lie. 
Running 17lbs & blowing up engines is not the boosts fault, build it right & it will run. 
BTW- the price has dropped but proper install by the DIY'er is now in the purchasers hands.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (gtimagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_...and VW doesn't recommend anything aftermarket either.








As far as real world belt slip, I have it!. I am running a V1, C2 setup. I had a 2.87 pulley, it yielded 8lbs at most & still slipped some. 
I currently have the 2.5"/15lb pulley. I occasionally see 11lbs. at most, but see slip more often. I have the dual idler, I have the belts aligned, I dont get uneven belt wear. 
I am currently running a GY 7 rib belt (cut from 8), it slips less, but still slips. I have tried Continental (the best IMO), Dayco (complete garbage) & now GoodYear, (nice but stretched quite a bit after break in).
So, the need for 'real world' cogged pulleys will be decided by the owners, not a "vortex" forum. 
As far as costs, custom anything is always more & dont forget these are not mass produced (only in MAss







). the SC market is dwindling all the time, a lot of ppl. dont even have the dual idler that C2 no longer has/makes and it doesn't look like anyone else does either. What other good options exist? 
Some of the 'current pulleys' being offered for Vortech kits have super sharp ribs, only adding the belt wear/slice-through problem when over-tightening to achieve less slip. 
People have been begging for these for years, now someone has made & test proven a setup & people only seem to complain... now thats the vortex for ya. Never satisfied, living a lie. 
Running 17lbs & blowing up engines is not the boosts fault, build it right & it will run. 
BTW- the price has dropped but proper install by the DIY'er is now in the purchasers hands. 



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

i run the 2.87" pulley and see 14psi on my gauge, and a hair under 12psi hooked up to a dyno/map sensor. im amazed you dont do better than what youre seeing.
i run dayco belts, and though they are cheap (price/quality) they helped me figure out my issues. im looking into either a dayco heavy duty belt (they do make them) or a continental belt now.
i agree that for most people at only 12psi or so a cogged setup may not be the best option, but if you want reliability and zero slip, it may be the best option


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*

install of the cogged pulleys would be alot easier due to puttng a straight edge along them would be 100% easier cause the OEM pulleys all end at different widths and you can never truely get them aligned. 
i dont have belt slip but a slight exhaust leak makes you feel like you have belt slip also until the air is flowing past the leak. 
having an 8rib high traction vortech pulley (cause vortech doesnt have the sharp ribs like the C2 ones) machined to the same offset at the 7 rib would be ideal. 
i run autozone duralast belts. switching back to a Mack truck belt due to new idler tho.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (gtimagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_...and VW doesn't recommend anything aftermarket either.








As far as real world belt slip, I have it!. I am running a V1, C2 setup. I had a 2.87 pulley, it yielded 8lbs at most & still slipped some. 
I currently have the 2.5"/15lb pulley. I occasionally see 11lbs. at most, but see slip more often. I have the dual idler, I have the belts aligned, I dont get uneven belt wear. 
I am currently running a GY 7 rib belt (cut from 8), it slips less, but still slips. I have tried Continental (the best IMO), Dayco (complete garbage) & now GoodYear, (nice but stretched quite a bit after break in).
So, the need for 'real world' cogged pulleys will be decided by the owners, not a "vortex" forum. 
As far as costs, custom anything is always more & dont forget these are not mass produced (only in MAss







). the SC market is dwindling all the time, a lot of ppl. dont even have the dual idler that C2 no longer has/makes and it doesn't look like anyone else does either. What other good options exist? 
Some of the 'current pulleys' being offered for Vortech kits have super sharp ribs, only adding the belt wear/slice-through problem when over-tightening to achieve less slip. 
People have been begging for these for years, now someone has made & test proven a setup & people only seem to complain... now thats the vortex for ya. Never satisfied, living a lie. 
Running 17lbs & blowing up engines is not the boosts fault, build it right & it will run. 
BTW- the price has dropped but proper install by the DIY'er is now in the purchasers hands. 



I am not living a lie nor have I or my friends been begging for a cogged setup for an SC. We have all figured out that good alignment, a decent belt and proper tension will provide more than enough boost.
I will say the new price is very reasonable for the setup considering how many parts are in it etc. That being said it's still completely unecessary.
Would a cogged setup fix your problems? Almost definitely, but so would a 100 bucks for a new pulley and belt. I'm sure you could find plenty of things to spend the extra 1200 on!








I'm not trying to get into a pissing match here, just relating real world experiences so others can make informed decisions.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_I'm not trying to get into a pissing match here, just relating real world experiences so others can make informed decisions.

thats what its all about. if my car were a track car and driven hard, a cogged setup may be benficial. for most street cars though, we just need to get good pullies, our alignments right, and a solid belt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have no issues with my belts after aligning everything...i just like the cogged setup as an option


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

I have great alignment, A new Goodyear belt (installed 3 days before H2oI), & enough tension to not slice through the belt. NO ONE makes a smaller pulley than 2.7" besides C2, and thats what I run & do not like. It seems different set-ups/chargers etc all have different issues. Some ppl. slip, others dont, doesnt make sense but thats the reality. 
Decker Machine Works offers these in 6 different pulleys ranging from 6-15psi. No one else offers that. 
Dont take my post personally, its not directed at any 1 individual. 
As written, I have had a vortech 2.87 pully & that was w/ the Conti belt. It slipped as previously stated. (larger pulley, vortech pulley & the best belt avail. still slipped) IMO the cogged setup is a nice alternative & solution for those who experience less than perfect results. Thats my real world experience & thats all, no pissing.







just my personal experience & opinion. Believe me, I wished the current setup was better.. I dont like pissing money away








I may try the Vortech high traction 8 rib pulley that looks to need machining/spacing very soon. 


_Modified by gtimagic at 10:28 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

lets see some pre-production shots of the v-1/2 kits...everyone loves pictures. gives us a reason to want it when we see it. price might not be in our tastes but if you want something, youll still find a way to get it.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_lets see some pre-production shots of the v-1/2 kits...everyone loves pictures. gives us a reason to want it when we see it. price might not be in our tastes but if you want something, youll still find a way to get it. 

Thats the beauty of credit cards









The V1/V2 kits will use most of the parts that you see in the V9 setup. The main difference will be the mounting bracket. As soon as they're installed though you guys will be the first to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

V1 Test Setup


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

what kinda boost is the v1 set up pushing?? i see the crank pulley looks smaller than stock. 
see it started on a corrado like the first one. 
and does it come non-a/c??


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

its a Corrado Coilpack w/ AC. Crank size is stock as is everything else. The charger pulley is capable of 15psi & exceeds the max impeller speed of the V1 if nearing 7000rpm's. 

I think the non AC would be preferred and is much easier to install







(right guys) 
Dyno figures coming...


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

So whats the max psi you'll be able to run with the V9 using this setup? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (hogis)*

Max for a V9 would be the 13psi pulley


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

http://s159.photobucket.com/al...1.flv


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

life span shouldnt be that bad, the 1.8 l timing belt is a cog style and it lasts for 60+k miles


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

I've seen people post that the V-1 with straight cut gears would hold upp better with the cogged setup than the normal helical cut gears on the V9!
Am I right that a straight cut V9 will also be more suitable?










_Modified by hogis at 8:56 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (hogis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hogis* »_
Am I right that a straight cut V9 will also be more suitable?









It would if it existed. As far as strength goes yes, but wont hold up any better at high rpm, that the limitations of the bearings. ..but those can be changed too


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (gtimagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_
It would if it existed. 

I'm pretty sure the V9 with straight cut gears does exist... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

my fault- nice to know- http://www.vortechsupercharger...ey=21


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

The G Trims will hold up just as well as a V1 will, I am waiting on my v9 to die to upgrade to a G trim


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

Thats a good price! got a V1 bracket yet? Is the waterpump pulley fine like that? do we have to shave our own A/C pulley? what needs clearanced on the crank seal cover? 
Now make an overdrive crank pulley and turn it up to 20 psi!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Thats a good price! got a V1 bracket yet? Is the waterpump pulley fine like that? do we have to shave our own A/C pulley? what needs clearanced on the crank seal cover? 
Now make an overdrive crank pulley and turn it up to 20 psi!


There would be no reason to put an over sized crank pulley on this style setup, as it would not fit first off and the chargers cannot take that type of rpm's. For example, the V9 on my car running a 13psi pulley would have the impeller on the charger spinning @ 61,000 rpms with an engine speed of 7000 rpms, the max speed of the charger would be 65,000rpms and that can be achieved with just a little more engine rpms. The problem most people dont realize is that mesuring a supercharger by PSI doesnt realy help you figure out capabilities. You need to look at the CFM's that the charger will push and at what speeds. A V9-F will spin to 65000 rpms and provide 800 cfms, where a V1 will spin to 50,000 rpms and provide 1000 cfms. If you want even more power you would have to consider some thing like a V5 charger or a V1 T trim to push more air and that is where you would see a larger "PSI" number because of the resistance. Now the 12v VR6 does not flow that well right off the bat, so a BVH that is port matched intake and exhaust sides, as well as a high flow down pipe and a free flowing exhaust like a 2.75" or 3.00".


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

So whats the max PSI and RPM for the V1 unit? Because I have all that work done, I made 194 whp and 191 ft/lbs with a port and polish and 262 cams. next step is a 2.9 clone or gutted shrick and test pipe, maybe some 268's. I'm prepping an engine for a BVH and 2.9l overbore to right now. So convince me this is cheaper/better than ITB's and I will go this route.
are any other chargers better or more effiecient than the vortec? I have seen some people in europe with Rotrex or procharger kits.
do I need to shave my own A/C pulley for this kit?


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_

There would be no reason to put an over sized crank pulley on this style setup, as it would not fit first off and the chargers cannot take that type of rpm's. For example, the V9 on my car running a 13psi pulley would have the impeller on the charger spinning @ 61,000 rpms with an engine speed of 7000 rpms, the max speed of the charger would be 65,000rpms and that can be achieved with just a little more engine rpms. The problem most people dont realize is that mesuring a supercharger by PSI doesnt realy help you figure out capabilities. You need to look at the CFM's that the charger will push and at what speeds. A V9-F will spin to 65000 rpms and provide 800 cfms, where a V1 will spin to 50,000 rpms and provide 1000 cfms. If you want even more power you would have to consider some thing like a V5 charger or a V1 T trim to push more air and that is where you would see a larger "PSI" number because of the resistance. Now the 12v VR6 does not flow that well right off the bat, so a BVH that is port matched intake and exhaust sides, as well as a high flow down pipe and a free flowing exhaust like a 2.75" or 3.00".

You could easily run a smaller SC pulley, to get it to spin up to 65k (idealy) and shift at say 6700rpm or sonner ,making power sonner in the rpm's and making the car alot faster, imo! give it a try


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_So whats the max PSI and RPM for the V1 unit? Because I have all that work done, I made 194 whp and 191 ft/lbs with a port and polish and 262 cams. next step is a 2.9 clone or gutted shrick and test pipe, maybe some 268's. I'm prepping an engine for a BVH and 2.9l overbore to right now. So convince me this is cheaper/better than ITB's and I will go this route.
are any other chargers better or more effiecient than the vortec? I have seen some people in europe with Rotrex or procharger kits.
do I need to shave my own A/C pulley for this kit?

The ac pulley needs to be shaved down then sleeved to allow for the wider belt.
Prochargers seem like they have more flow availability, but it depends on the actual size of the charger. I mean you can get something like a V7 charger but it wont fin easly in your engine bay. The max rpms as I stated in my prior post for a V1 would be 50,000 rpms. The other problem if you start spinning the impeller blades too fast is that they go supersonic and thus you loose the air flow. What size charger pulley are you running on your car? 190whp is a little low, seems like a lot of belt slip or you were dyno'ing on a realy conservitave dyno. What dyno were you running on? A 13psi pulley would get you to the max rpms for the V1 @ 50000 rpms but you would want to insted consider an IC and short runner insted of ITB's.


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
What size charger pulley are you running on your car? 190whp is a little low 

That has to be in NA mode???
Can you run the cogged setup without AC?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (hogis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hogis* »_
That has to be in NA mode???
Can you run the cogged setup without AC?









AC or non-ac, I tossed the AC off my car to save weight, only regrets were a couple hours spent on the Vegas strip this summer


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

no charger yet, thats NA, but I should be able to hit 225+ with ITB's, so show me what psi/ charger would get me 300+ that would warrant the use of a cogged belt.
I know you stated 50k max, but what PSI will/should I see with that?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_no charger yet, thats NA, but I should be able to hit 225+ with ITB's

What dyno did you put those #'s down on?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

Heres the last iteration I dyno'ed, should be higher now with 2.9L intake and test pipe, soon to come 268's. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3423980
Is the crank pulley steel or aluminum? I would hope its steel in the center at least.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Well this weekend I put in the C2 30# software to replace the GIAC tune and a 12lb 22 tooth pulley on. The thing realy rips now.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

Sweet how about some dyno numbers so we can quantify the results.
Or even better how about running at show and go this weekend?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_Sweet how about some dyno numbers so we can quantify the results.
Or even better how about running at show and go this weekend?


I will hit the dyno as soon as possible.


----------



## Masta Flash (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
The ac pulley needs to be shaved down then sleeved to allow for the wider belt.


any pics of this?

_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
AC or non-ac, I tossed the AC off my car to save weight, only regrets were a couple hours spent on the Vegas strip this summer










That sucks that I missed you when you came out here...







I really wanted to see your setup


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

I can agree with the " It really rips". That car hauls some serious ass!
Good job Noah!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds MEAN!


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (Brett0712)*

that v1 sounds sinister


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*


This was the 8.6psi pulley that was dyno'd @ 229whp


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

yeah but i wanna see 12psi... on a cogged setup...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (Boost112)*

I'll get a vid tonight, and try getting it up tomorrw night.


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_I'll get a vid tonight, and try getting it up tomorrw night.

With which charger is this? V1 or V9? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (hogis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hogis* »_
With which charger is this? V1 or V9? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

V9-F trim


----------



## Masta Flash (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

Any discounts in the near future for the V9 setup? lol
thought I would ask








Now would I still be able to run the VF software with this setup?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (Masta Flash)*

All last summer and fall I was running the GIAC tune that was supplied with the Stage II kit I bought off VF, the only reason I bought a Stage II kit off VF was because I could not get a hold of C2 and I was under the gun to get my car finished in time to do trial runs prior to the rally. The VF tune was spot on for a VR with the 26 toothed pulley. However it seems that it will not support cams what so ever with out some minor tuning.


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

in line 044 has been installed. Cogged pulleys doing good so far, Belt shows no wear & everything looks good some 2000mi later. Custom tune should be done next week w/ dyno #'s. 
I cant wait, its been so long & has never been right. 
Anyone considering the cogged set up, just do it. They are very nice setup & obviously dont slip a bit.


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

How much boost are you getting out of your V1?


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

^ Dyno results will show soon, but its capable of just over 13# & that maxes out the V1's impeller speed. Any smaller & she's spinning beyond what Vortech specs for the V1.


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_^ Dyno results will show soon, but its capable of just over 13# & that maxes out the V1's impeller speed. Any smaller & she's spinning beyond what Vortech specs for the V1. 








Goodluck


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

no luck needed. With new 044 inline installed now I am consistently pulling 13+ psi. Custom tune completes this week with current & custom tune plots avail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_no luck needed. With new 044 inline installed now I am consistently pulling 13+ psi. Custom tune completes this week with current & custom tune plots avail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Glad to hear everything is going well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
Glad to hear everything is going well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so, about those new vids and dyno


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_
so, about those new vids and dyno










Editing right now










_Modified by DeckManDubs at 10:49 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

SICK!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*


----------



## bluemk3vr (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_All last summer and fall I was running the GIAC tune that was supplied with the Stage II kit I bought off VF, the only reason I bought a Stage II kit off VF was because I could not get a hold of C2

Ha...Sounds familiar, try having a c2 kit with problems and getting ahold of them.....even worse


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (bluemk3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluemk3vr* »_
Ha...Sounds familiar, try having a c2 kit with problems and getting ahold of them.....even worse

I know it all too well


----------



## NSI S4 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

G60 setups soon?


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

custom tune is done. 15# @ 6900rpm = XXX whp








I wanna see the tuners dyno slip myself first but the numbers have surprised me & them! highest c2 tuned SC'ed rado yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_custom tune is done. 15# @ 6900rpm = XXX whp








I wanna see the tuners dyno slip myself first but the numbers have surprised me & them! highest c2 tuned SC'ed rado yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

F-ing tease














hurry up with the numbers beacuse someone has supercharger brackets on the way and needs some motivation


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*

wow, thats a lot of owrk for a cogged belt set up, i like it and would put one on my car btu .. not if i caused me brain damage geting my hands on the parts.
cant wait tose some bit #'s.......


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_wow, thats a lot of owrk for a cogged belt set up, i like it and would put one on my car btu .. not if i caused me brain damage geting my hands on the parts.
cant wait tose some bit #'s.......

Its worth every penny.. and then some


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

So as I have been working on the body of the Corrado repairing the damage it had sustained doing the AKA Rally last summer, I decided to pull the V9 off and take a look at the bearings and seals to see if there was any wear on the unit.
























Bearings are in perfect condition as are the gears. The seal on the pulley side of the charger is leaking slightly and will be replaced.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*FV-QR*

How many miles are on your charger? 
I've got about 60k on my V9...still seems ok.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (abt cup)*


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

thread from the dead. looks like I forgot to post my numbers here. 301whp/267trq. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cogged pulleys = no slip = actually making boost =







= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*

Well, here goes... soon (this afternoon as a matter of fact), I'm getting my MK4 dynoed at EPL in Stratford. I will post numbers here as soon as I can. 
You already know how the set-up looks Noah! Thanks again.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (groupracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groupracer* »_Well, here goes... soon (this afternoon as a matter of fact), I'm getting my MK4 dynoed at EPL in Stratford. I will post numbers here as soon as I can. 
You already know how the set-up looks Noah! Thanks again.









Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*

The look for 2008


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*

anymore pic's of this set up looks Sick!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (german old school)*


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*

ABEC-9 output shaft bearings (ceramic-hybrids) 








ABEC-7's Input shaft bearings (non-ceramic)








Installed and running great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

Where did you purchase those bearings? 
How much?
Do you expect a great improvement over stock?


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*

Well guys here it is finally. After some disappointment, I finally got a dyno run that pleases me. Through the luck of bad timing and a few other issues, like been WAY lean, I got some decent results. Although I didn't post here, but my run at EPL labs last month was disappointing to say the least. I can go on, but Noah and Phil know what's been going on. The VF software is unkind to my 262's. I knew about it to some extent, and the plan was to tune for them, and it still is. I had a really bad Lean condition after 5000 rpm, and through some tuning of my own, I managed to get a more decent a/f ratio. The hp figures are at the wheels, so multiply by 1.15 to get estimated flywheel figures. Changing the fuel filter did help too. 
Still, there is more to be done, but in time and $$$ we will get better results. 
I can only give very mad props to the guys at Verdict. There cogged system is fantastic. This last dyno run shows it. The fact that the issue of belt slip is completely taken out of the equation for anything that would cause problems is by far the best solution to the problem.
Now, onward and upward. Some custom tuning to take advantage of the cams and further correct the a/f ratio, and I should see a bit more power I think, maybe. Reliability is the real goal. Smooth, linear, and as stated, reliable.
The plan is to evolve and use C2's software with a custom tune.
If anyone has any questions or comments, please let me know.
Thanks for reading all of this.
















Oh and the conditions at THE SHOP in Bridgeport CT were not the best. I mean the RAIN and humidity was awful. It must have been close to 100% humidity and about 90 degrees in the shop, despite the fans going. At no time was there a over heating issue. The first pull gave 233 hp's. With a 20 minute cool down, the results speak for themselves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s2the4 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (groupracer)*

To all that thought It couldn't be done we leave you with this, a little supercharger fun!!!!!!!!








V9 Cogged @ 12Lbs + 262 Cams = 313whp on pump gas
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by s2the4 at 4:06 PM 12-6-2008_

_Modified by s2the4 at 4:07 PM 12-6-2008_


_Modified by s2the4 at 4:08 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## TaintedRide (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (s2the4)*

Nice to see these kind of numbers on our VR's, I'm really searching on a lot of supercharged info so I can try and make some good power as well, thanks for the inspiration guys.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (s2the4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s2the4* »_To all that thought It couldn't be done we leave you with this, a little supercharger fun!!!!!!!!








V9 Cogged @ 12Lbs + 262 Cams = 313whp on pump gas
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by s2the4 at 4:06 PM 12-6-2008_

_Modified by s2the4 at 4:07 PM 12-6-2008_

_Modified by s2the4 at 4:08 PM 12-6-2008_

is that the same car as above? was it using the cogged setup being mentioned? need some info here....















and ...uh.... happy holidays


----------



## lowginstr (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (Boost112)*

Also have the directions for these kits been modified since. So that a mechanic can install this or do you still recommend doing it in house.......jw cause i am way to far away


----------



## s2the4 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (lowginstr)*

The Cogged setup at this time can only be done in house. If you would like more details please pm deckmandubs or maybe he will shed some light here! 
Also that car was running the V9 cogged, 12lbs pulley, 262 cams, sp short runner intake manifold with custom thortle body relocation. her first pull was 280whp no tweaks. 
Cyrus


_Modified by s2the4 at 6:09 AM 12-10-2008_


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (lowginstr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowginstr* »_Also have the directions for these kits been modified since. So that a mechanic can install this or do you still recommend doing it in house.......jw cause i am way to far away

PM sent


----------



## TaintedRide (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*

Any updates?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (TaintedRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaintedRide* »_Any updates?

Been a slow winter, working on the new setup for my Corrado...but with everything it takes time.


----------



## vr6engine (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (DeckManDubs)*

Hi,
Here is my Vortech setup previously designed in early 2003. I used a 8mm pitch HTD double sided blet to keep AC (1600mm lengt).
All pullies were made in UK (HPC gear) from aluminium, except AC pulley made in amagnetic steel. Cost me over 1800$ but could be less in a big countrie. My drawings were not too bad and everything was quite good at the fist time. But I never had money to finish my own engine and I never try the belt design








My project is now a GT35 turbo conversion and now the parts are on a friend's VR6 Golf. I 'll probably finish his car in a few months. 
So, we'll see
















Alex


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (vr6engine)*

what is that lower pump run off the crank pulley for?


----------



## TaintedRide (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (Nailbunny86)*

Possible dry sump?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (TaintedRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaintedRide* »_Possible dry sump?

It is for a dry sump pump.Alexis was the first person to dry sump a VR6 motor.


----------



## vr6engine (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (Issam Abed)*

hello everybody, sorry for the delay ! As Issam said, it is for a dry sump oil system. Engine is not finished yet, but I think it will be OK








I expect to run crank the engine at the end of this year...A lot of work to do again. Some pics of my project : http://www.vr6engine.org ... in french








You'll see a small video of the V1 supercharger runing with my cogged belt (sold to a friend).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution (vr6engine)*

any new news on this setup? & can you build a pulley for a different supercharger? (c-1 procharger)


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_any new news on this setup? & can you build a pulley for a different supercharger? (c-1 procharger)

http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/
As for Procharger, wouldnt be a problem. 
Drop me an email with your setup info and I will get back to you on the setup you desire to go with.
-Noah


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger Belt Slip Solution ([email protected])*

you should get out of the mustang forums more often dave










_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 4:59 AM 12-23-2009_


----------



## vwgeorge2 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Blast from the past*



[email protected] said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_any new news on this setup? & can you build a pulley for a different supercharger? (c-1 procharger)
> 
> http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/
> As for Procharger, wouldnt be a problem.
> ...




I want a kit for a V7-YSI for my 24V R32


:beer:


----------

